# Advitiya - a world for unique felines PbP RPG



## Mysticentity (Feb 5, 2011)

*


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

noooooo


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2011)

Moving to lynx plox.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 5, 2011)

Mysticentity said:


> K



I think that's possibly one of the worst ways to begin a sentence.

What the hell is PbP?


----------



## Mysticentity (Feb 6, 2011)

A play-by-post game (PbP) is an online text-based role-playing game  (RPG). This is a niche area of the online roleplaying community which  caters to both gamers and creative writers.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 6, 2011)

Mysticentity said:


> A play-by-post game (PbP) is an online text-based role-playing game  (RPG). This is a niche area of the online roleplaying community which  caters to both gamers and creative writers.


 
I'm still not sure what you mean. When you say play-by-post, is that literal post with paper and letterboxes or what?


----------



## Mysticentity (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm still not sure what you mean. When you say play-by-post, is that literal post with paper and letterboxes or what?


 
Yea it is- totally ignore that online statement.
You mail your post off to the other person and build up this gigantic note! The goal is to get it so large that you have to eventually ship the roleplay in a box to the other person!


----------

